# Cadaver Dogs



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

An interesting piece on acquiring and training these dogs.

They can locate a corpse thru 90' of water? Wow!!

What the dog smelled: The science and mystery of cadaver dogs - Canada - CBC News

OTOH - I'd train a Poodle before I'd train a Malinois.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey I just read that article too! So interesting. I too don't like malinois...I used to work with a psycho who had a bunch of malinois. They are so nerved up and anxious; not my cup of tea.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

There's no wonder it takes 2 years. When you think about it drugs dogs only (I use the term loosely ) have to recognize a few specific smells. Those dogs have to recognize the different stages of composition and still associate it with what they're looking for. Amazing

It doesn't say in the article but I would have thought, bone, tendon, organs, hair also have different odours


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for the link. Seems like Poodles would be excellent at this.

I once saw it explained by someone active in SAR that cadaver dogs and SAR dogs are different and something to the effect they go with the scent the dog loves when choosing which direction one will take in training.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have found that standard poodles have excellent scent and they are more tuned in to the handler.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There was a movie just recently that featured a Malinois. Some kind of action movie, maybe kids movie?? Anyway, it lead to a bit of an increased interest in the breed.

The article I read explained why their appearance in a movie didn't make them a good bet as a family pet. Like Hogwarts Owls....


----------

